# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  نصائح للتخلص من عصبية العمل

## دموع الغصون

نصائح للتخلص من عصبية العمل




يواجه العاملون خصوصاً من الشباب، ضغوطا كثيرة خلال العمل وتكون الأعصاب دائما متوترة ومن المعروف أن التوتر العصبي لا يفيد العمل بل يجعل الناس يتخذون قرارات خاطئة.

لذلك على الشباب تجنب التوتر الشديد وفيما يلي بعض الأساليب للتخلص من التوتر.

أولا: تغيير الطبيعة العصبية، إذا شعرت بغضب فيجب أن تضغط على نفسك وتفعل بعض الأعمال الأخرى مثل التنظيف أو لعب الكرة والتجول لتخفيف توتر الأعصاب.

ثانيا: التواضع، يمكنك أن تفعل الأعمال التي تظن أنها صحيحة وتفعلها بهدوء ولا تتنافس مع الآخرين خارج قوتك.

ثالثا: تفعل بعض الأشياء للآخرين، إذا شعرت بالتوتر والضيق حاول أن تفعل بعض الأشياء للآخرين فستجد أن مشاعر التوتر والاضطراب ستتحول إلى قدرة فستشعر بسرور وارتياح.


رابعا: لا تفعل أكثر من شيء في وقت واحد، عليك أن تفعل الأشياء الأكثر الحاحا عندما تكون مشغولا وتترك الأشياء الأخرى مؤقتا.

خامسا: كن كريما مع الآخرين، لا تطلب كثيرا من الآخرين وإذا شعرت باليأس يجب عليك أن تنظر إلى مزايا الآخرين وتساعدهم على ادراك مزاياهم.

سادسا: اعطاء الآخرين فرصة للتنافس، إن التنافس مفيد للجميع واتاحة فرص للآخرين للتنافس ستجعلك تتقدم مع الآخرين سويا.

سابعا: لا تستخف بنفسك، قد يشعر كثير من الناس أن الآخرين يستخفون بهم وفي الحقيقة أن هذا خيال فقط ولا أحد يستخف بك إلا نفسك وقد ينتظر الآخرون أعمالك البارزة. فيجب أن تفعل بعض الأشياء طوعيا ولا تنتظر توجيها من الآخرين.

----------


## محمد العزام

نصائح مهمة 
بحاول اتبعها بشغلي 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

معلومات جد مفيدة مشكورة
لما اتوظف بطبقها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

نصائح لها أثر عظيم , إذا ما لإلتزمنا بها , شكرا لك حواء .

----------

